# Left back leg limping



## floyd_kassandra (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello, I have a 5 month old german shepherd. Yesterday we were playing ball and she bumped into our coffee table and slid on the floor. We have hardwood floors. When she got up she whimpered a little bit and then limping on her leg and wouldn't put pressure on it. About 5 min later she put pressure on the leg but not much. Today she is still babying the area and not putting much pressure on leg. Last night and today, I have messed with this leg felt for anything abnormal and everything seems normal (no swelling or bumps). When I was touching her leg and hip area and pulled her leg to stretch it out, she didn't care nothing bothered her. She acts normal, still jumps and runs around. But you can tell when she has put too much pressure on it because she will swift her weight from the left to the right. I am thinking she possibly sprained or twisted her foot the wrong way. but not sure. I feel like if she is still acting normal then she is fine. Is this something to be concerned about or give it a few days and see what happens then call the vet? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would check with the vet rather than wait.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I know that I usually wait a few days in situations like yours to see how it goes before making a vet visit. Dogs are like kids that they do hurt themselves and generally heal up on their own.

So I'd try to keep her as quiet as I could for a few days so she can heal up and start getting better. 

And if I did that but she was NOT healing and improving, then I'd go to the vet next week.


----------



## loulabelle23 (Dec 15, 2013)

Jake was same I would rest her for about a week shr might just hurt it or hit a nerv the way we do when we bang r funny bone its sore I would wait rest and maybe play none active games maybe like mental or kong to chill out and eat 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## floyd_kassandra (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone. With all this snow we got, we have been snowed in and relaxing. We have made sure she was not jumping around and running that much. And yesterday I noticed she was putting most of her weight back on that foot and acting normal! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

